
Drawing you a horrible logo for only $5 - imjustcreative
http://imjustcreative.com/drawing-you-a-horrible-logo-for-only-5/2010/09/09/
======
SageRaven
I think $5 for a fresh perspective on a potential logo is good value for the
money, so long as you retain rights to the final design (not something
mentioned in the FAQ).

I've got a web site/service in the back of my mind, and while I have a
conceptual idea of the basic logo, my drawing skills suck worse than my web
design skills (which suck considerably, let me tell you), so $5, which I might
otherwise spend on energy drinks today, could yield a decent logo concept.

I think the dude deserves the $5 for the simple entertainment value of the
site and logos. Some are downright clever!

My big question is, for the uninitiated like myself, what does good
professional logo design cost these days? Knowing that would give a good
perspective on the value of this $5 service.

~~~
kreek
I used to be a designer and charged $100/hr and depending on the number of
choices/revisions I gave the client it would take from 10-40hrs for a logo, so
$1,000-4,000.

However you could probably find a talented freelancer to do one for $500.

Of course the sky's the limit and agencies routinely take huge companies like
UPS or Coke for thousands and thousands.

------
siculars
"My logo was rejected, what the hell?

It probably contains porn or was considered inappropriate for even a Horrible
Logo."

LOL. The FAQ is hilarious. Go read it now:
<http://www.horriblelogos.com/faqs/>.

~~~
powrtoch
Not to mention <http://www.horriblelogos.com/testimonials/>

------
kilian
Most of these logo's aren't horrible, they're just at stage 1 for logo
creation. Good thing it's (somewhat?) working out for him, it's a funny
business idea.

~~~
KoZeN
Agreed, not horrible just amateurish.

I should launch www.logodesignedbya5yearold.com and see if I could compete!

~~~
byoung2
[http://www.bobparsons.me/9/how-godaddy-got-name-logo-
mean.ht...](http://www.bobparsons.me/9/how-godaddy-got-name-logo-mean.html)

 _And our logo "The Go Daddy Guy" was born one night when a mom and her little
girl were playing around doodling on their computer._

------
Tichy
I actually like these logos. Lapland cracks me up.

~~~
fwdbureau
On the other hand, why pay $5 when you can get 20 microturks do the same for
5x less (and give you 20 choices)?

~~~
tricky
You're paying a premium because this guy has talent... well, $5 worth of
talent, at least.

------
josefresco
On a related note, a few years back I conceived of and actually launched a
website called (roughly) $5 Business Ideas.com

The idea was to spend a few minutes on each and write 100-150 words the would
constitute a half-baked business idea.

Never had the time to devote to it, and I left the company where it was
spawned but I still think it has a legitimate place in the market.

As we always say here at HN, it's not the idea that's worth so much, it's the
execution.

Another related side note, Fiverr appears to still be around:
<http://www.fiverr.com/>

~~~
calloc
Ah, that sounds familiar, have you seen: <http://www.halfbakery.com/>

Lovely website.

------
charlief
So who's going to spot the $5 for an HN logo? I'd be willing to do it haha

~~~
charlief
The order is in... and let the wait begin.

------
dRother
Ha, that's funny. I work with web advertising for micro businesses and some
people just will NOT pay even $10-20 for a web ad to be designed.

~~~
pinksoda
It's not a real business if they can't find $10 in their budget for design
work.

~~~
dRother
I totally agree. But still, these people are serious in a way. It's generally
the hobby or very-very entry level range. The thing is, they'll spend plenty
of money on supplies and marketplace fees, but have this aversion to
purchasing something relatively virtual, especially as they think they can do
themselves or get it for free. The same goes for their websites.

It's bad decision making, no doubt. They're sacrificing their professional
image, and being penny-wise and pound foolish.

------
SanjayUttam
Ha...

Lap Land Pet Sitting "Thanks for the Beer Lap Land Pet Sitting! I hope you
hate your new horrible logo as much as I hated making it."

<http://www.horriblelogos.com/lap-land-pet-sitting-service/>

------
achompas
Reminds me of the bums who are up-front about using your spare change to get
beer.

I don't mean that he's a bum! He's just honest about the whole thing: "give me
$5 for beer and I'll draw you a shitty logo." Love his candor.

------
steve19
Some are not to bad for $5. But this one is something else, he managed to
incorporate the Nazi SS insignia ...

<http://www.horriblelogos.com/jess3/>

------
percept
Ha, did you see the one for The Schiffer Firm?

I noticed this in the FAQ:

"No. What you get is the final logo. I will not redo any logos."

Why not charge more for real designs? Or farm it out?

~~~
wtracy
I e-mailed him and he said that I could order 10 logos for the same company
for $50.

At $5 a pop, just keep ordering until you get one you like. :-)

------
wtracy
You're missing half of the value here: For $5 bucks, you basically get an
advertisement front and center on his blog.

This strikes me as not a bad deal.

------
pierrefar
The guy's wrist must be getting some seriously bad RSI very soon.

